# The New CIRA Site Redesign



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

'Nuff said, and I dare anyone to use their WHOIS page to input 50 domains into... I double-dare you.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 22, 2021)

I agree.. sucks to the core. Wanted to call them and let them know. But thought I have other means of using the whois. 

Wonder why they had to keep changing.. may be someone has to prove that he/she is working!! LOL.

Very poor taste.. I just hated it. Period.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 22, 2021)

I have since bookmarked https://www.cira.ca/?domain=  for my whois search. 
It's more user friendly than the harebrained CIRA WHOIS link found at https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/whois


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 22, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> 'Nuff said, and I dare anyone to use their WHOIS page to input 50 domains into... I double-dare you.




Or maybe they don't want anyone using the bulk type function. 

Maybe it was an intentional downgrade.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 22, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Or maybe they don't want anyone using the bulk type function.



What do they stand to lose when people do it? It's just someone trying to impress their supervisor.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> I have since bookmarked https://www.cira.ca/?domain=  for my whois search.



It's better, but it still defaults to the "suggested alternatives" list rather than actually displaying the WHOIS data that you requested, thereby making you click twice.   

This seems to be about selling, selling and more selling, like the CIRA suddenly thinks they're a registrar and not a registry.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> It's just someone trying to impress their supervisor.



Yep, change for the sake of change.

A supervisor got worried about losing his job, as he and his cohorts do nothing all day, so suddenly it's time for a "Big Project" to put them back in the limelight and buy another 3 years of sleeping and playing video games.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 22, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> It's better, but it still defaults to the "suggested alternatives" list rather than actually displaying the WHOIS data that you requested, thereby making you click twice.
> 
> This seems to be about selling, selling and more selling, like the CIRA suddenly thinks they're a registrar and not a registry.



Agree.. but as you said, will save a few clicks


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Or maybe they don't want anyone using the bulk type function.
> 
> Maybe it was an intentional downgrade.



There is no difference in base features, but now it:

a) only displays the WHOIS info in a very slim sidebar, which is a terrible use of space on what is *supposed* to be a WHOIS page.
b) it's full of stupid images and idiot text blurbs, which again, have absolutely no place on a WHOIS search page. 
c) the WHOIS search doesn't even display WHOIS info by default, and instead you get a list of "suggested alternatives" to the name you just looked up. WTF? This is NOT a registration page trying to sell domains, but a WHOIS page... 

This site redesign is an absolute train wreck, especially the now-unusable WHOIS and TBR areas. It's like a team of developmentally-challenged monkeys designed it.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Agree.. but as you said, will save a few clicks



And it saves me from the most idiotic part of the redesign, that TINY sidebar display and those IDIOTIC "people staring at the screen" images that oh-so-informative and are plastered all over the site. I certainly won't miss the squished text and the constant scrolling, so that's something.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 23, 2021)

Come on guys let’s not pick on CIRA and their web design staff. Let’s just be thankful no naughty pics were accidentally uploaded.  :lol:


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 26, 2021)

Had another look at this and from what I can see they basically did away with WHOIS

Now you go to CIRA.ca, punch in your domain and if it is available it tells you so and if not it shows you some alternate suggestions. One click and you see the whois.

It is actually pretty slick on mobile and it looks to me like they took a shortcut instead of making two sites, one for mobile and one for desktop, they combined them.

Most traffic now comes from mobile that is why I spent so much time trying to get the dn.ca skin for mobile just right. It is quite a challenge to get a website to display properly on both.









The only thing is that the info on both tabs is a bit crowded and the font needs to be adjusted.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 26, 2021)

[h]One of the other good things is you can now prefill the form:[/h]
https://www.cira.ca/?domain=red.ca


Which was one of my big complaints here:
https://dn.ca/topic/886/cira-contact-form-prefill-is-it-possible/


If they can do it on the whois form then they can do it on the contact form.


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 5, 2021)

Just an update that CIRA has been in contact with me and that it seems that most (all?) of the issues have been corrected. 

TBR data is now at the top of the page, WHOIS defaults to WHOIS Data, and desktop/laptop users now have the WHOIS info in full-screen. 

If you notice anything that's still funky post it here.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, you got it done  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 5, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> [h]One of the other good things is you can now prefill the form:[/h]
> https://www.cira.ca/?domain=red.ca



I'm trying to get that one fixed as well, as it still default-links to the "Suggested Alternatives" tab, rather than WHOIS Domain Info.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 5, 2021)

Great work again

I actually got confused yesterday when I tried to post TBR results and looked for TBR at the bottom of the page.
I thought I was going crazy when I saw it at the top when I knew it had moved to the bottom.


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 5, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Great work again
> 
> I actually got confused yesterday when I tried to post TBR results and looked for TBR at the bottom of the page.
> I thought I was going crazy when I saw it at the top when I knew it had moved to the bottom.



Just for you:


----------



## richard.schreier__ (Sep 2, 2021)

Couple of recent changes that you may or may not be aware of.

For whois, use: 

https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/whois?domain=cira.ca 

(put your own domain name in place of cira.ca) which will allow you to go direct to whois results.

For the Message Delivery Form (MDF) which allows people to contact a registrant without having to get the registrants email address, use: 

https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder?domain=cira.ca 

which will pre-populate the MDF form with the domain name. This may be useful if you have parked pages and you want to allow people to contact you without revealing your email address, just put a "Contact" button on your page and link as above.

Hope that helps.

Richard


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you for reaching out to me and posting Richard


For the members that don't know Richard is with CIRA and we were discussing how CIRA can participate with DN.ca




> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I am very happy to see CIRA jump aboard and participate on DN.ca


Welcome aboard Richard  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 2, 2021)

richard.schreier said:
			
		

> Couple of recent changes that you may or may not be aware of.
> 
> For whois, use:
> 
> ...




I had been asking for this a long time
https://dn.ca/topic/886/cira-contact-form-prefill-is-it-possible/

I will post this in that topic as well


----------



## theinvestor__ (Sep 2, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Thank you for reaching out to me and posting Richard
> 
> For the members that don't know Richard is with CIRA and we were discussing how CIRA can participate with DN.ca




Very nice to have Richard on board. We go way back to the days where he was CEO of pool.com. He is a great guy and I am sure will do everything he can to help.


----------



## richard.schreier__ (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words @theinvestor happy to help and contribute when/if I can.


----------



## FM__ (Sep 2, 2021)

Glad to see you here [notify]richard.schreier[/notify].  We also go way back to pool.com and I will vouch for you at any time. Richard used to help out with the drinks at our DomainerDinners quite a few years ago. Those changes at CIRA are great, too.


----------



## Eby__ (Sep 4, 2021)

Very pleased to see you here Richard. We have had several interactions and appreciate all you do to make it easier for everyone in the .CA space. I hope you will be able to take note of what we have discussed here.

Happy to connect again.


----------

